

The Myth of the Myth of 10x Developers - philk10
http://angryweasel.com/blog/?p=726

======
walshemj
Trouble is no one is 10x all the time - a few years ago I Was one of two
developers who did a RAD/DSDM project and implemented in a month what another
part of the company had quoted 2 years for.

For that month we where both 10x programmers and for that one month I did more
useful work than in the preceding decade I had worked for that company.

